# new member - ACID REFLUX + IBS



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello,Just surprised to see a forum for GERD on an IBS site. I have suffered for years with both and never new they were related. I was once told by my Doctor that from my mouth to my ahem... was not working properly and was alot of rubbish (in so many words!) I take omprezole for my acid and merbentyl for my ibs.Are they related?ByeLyn


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I take one supplement for my cardio system and it has stopped both D and GERD. My betting is yes.Mark


----------



## 15861 (Oct 27, 2006)

What is "D"?I have IBS and GERD, but am not familiar with "D"?


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

D is diareha diarrehha the ****s, sorry, I refuse to learn how to spell that word though I've had ten years of it. Hope this helps. Now ya know.


----------

